# Euro rear tractor hitches



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

I think its been discussed before, but I still dont quite understand them.

So you have a rear hitch that hydraulically extends out and a "spike" that sticks up into the towed implements hitch hole.

But then what holds the towed implement onto the spike? How does it not just jump off?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

When it sucks back in it raises up and a lock holds the pintle ring down on the pintle.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Around the 50 second mark you can see in this video


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So what's do you do if you have the typical hitch like a tow strap with a 1" hole? Like my manure spreader of my cx15 bush hog?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

When extended you can pull a pin and change the short drawbar with pintle hook for the long conventional drawbar.


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

Some tractors have a holder for the regular drawbar by the 3 point so you don't lose it, some have a bracket by the seat, others by the battery box.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So no worries about using this hitch with "US" towed implements?

Just leave the hitch pulled in all the way with a conventional US tow strap installed in place of the Euro one?


----------



## slowzuki (Mar 8, 2011)

The only drawbacks are it uses up a hydraulic circuit unless they have the little divertor valve and there is less ground clearance under the tractor by about 1.5"


----------

